# Howto Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem with gentoo ?

## DArtagnan

Lo` guys,

I have a winmodem  :Embarassed:  !

( Named Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)  )

Any idea how do I use it with gentoo?

Thanks

----------

## SubAtomic

Try the hsflinmodem in portage

```
emerge hsflinmodem
```

----------

## DArtagnan

 *SubAtomic wrote:*   

> Try the hsflinmodem in portage
> 
> ```
> emerge hsflinmodem
> ```
> ...

 

I did and it says(kernel 2.6.1-gentoo-r1):

```

Trying to automatically re-compile the modules..

(this requires a C compiler and proper kernel sources to be installed)

Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?

[/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build]

WARNING: missing file /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/modversions.h

The cause of this problem is usually a missing or misconfigured

kernel source tree (and sometimes an incorrect directory or symbolic link).

First, ensure that the proper kernel source and compiler packages

from your distribution vendor and/or the community are installed.

The Linux kernel can then be reconfigured by running "make menuconfig"

under the kernel source directory (usually /usr/src/linux).

Verify that the proper options for your system are selected,

and that CONFIG_SMP ("Symmetric multi-processing support" under

"Processor type and features") is disabled, as this driver is

presently designed to work on single-processor machines.

Then compile and install your new kernel (for more information about

this procedure, see the README file under the kernel source directory),

reboot the system using the new kernel, and re-run "hsfconfig".

```

Any idea?

Thanks

----------

## DArtagnan

Ok, I put the header and now it says that Preemptible kernel option (CONFIG_PREEMPT) not yet supported:

```

rm -f *.o *.a

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/lib/hsf/modules/osspec'

rm -f *.o *.a

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/lib/hsf/modules/osspec'

* compiling (gcc) mod_osspec.c

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/irq.h:20,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from ../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:66,

                 from mod_osspec.c:51:

/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/asm/irq.h:16:25: irq_vectors.h: No such file or directory

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from ../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:66,

                 from mod_osspec.c:51:

/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/irq.h:70: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/irq.h:72,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/asm/hardirq.h:6,

                 from /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/interrupt.h:11,

                 from ../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:66,

                 from mod_osspec.c:51:

/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:28: `NR_IRQ_VECTORS' undeclared here (not in a function)

/lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/asm/hw_irq.h:31: `NR_IRQS' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from mod_osspec.c:51:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:121:2: #error Preemptible kernel option (CONFIG_PREEMPT) not yet supported. Reconfigure your kernel without it.

In file included from mod_osspec.c:51:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h: In function `cnxthsf_OsModuleUseCountInc':

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:246: warning: `MOD_INC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/module.h:482)

In file included from mod_osspec.c:51:

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h: In function `cnxthsf_OsModuleUseCountDec':

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:251: warning: `MOD_DEC_USE_COUNT' is deprecated (declared at /lib/modules/2.6.1-gentoo-r1/build/include/linux/module.h:494)

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:274:5: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:287:34: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:288:32: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:290:24: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

../modules/osspec/include/oscompat.h:312:38: warning: multi-line string literals are deprecated

make: *** [mod_osspec.o] Error 1

```

----------

## SubAtomic

As far as I know the linuxant drivers for 2.6 kernels are not included in portage. I have a conexant hcfpcimodem and the drivers for this modem with the 2.6 kernel are not in portage (i doubt they will make it into portage as the drivers offered for the 2.4 kernel were free in the past but now require the user to pay a registration fee to linuxant)

I will continue to hack the hcfpciconfig script to see if i can make the driver work with 2.6 kernels but this has proven to be quite difficult so far and may infact not be able to be publicly published due to linuxants licence restrictions

----------

## DArtagnan

 *SubAtomic wrote:*   

> As far as I know the linuxant drivers for 2.6 kernels are not included in portage. I have a conexant hcfpcimodem and the drivers for this modem with the 2.6 kernel are not in portage (i doubt they will make it into portage as the drivers offered for the 2.4 kernel were free in the past but now require the user to pay a registration fee to linuxant)
> 
> I will continue to hack the hcfpciconfig script to see if i can make the driver work with 2.6 kernels but this has proven to be quite difficult so far and may infact not be able to be publicly published due to linuxants licence restrictions

 

thanks

----------

## TJNII

I've gotten the drivers from Linuxant.com (Not from portage) to work with the Gentoo 2.6.3 kernel.  I had to play with it to get it to load right, though. The jerks made each module dependent on all the rest of the modem modules so if you try to modprobe them it launches forkbombs.   :Rolling Eyes:  (Moral of the story: use insmod or figure out how in blue blazes they expect you to load the drivers outside of hsfconfig.)

----------

## vesik

Can you clarify a little TJNII?

This sucks.  I don't mind paying for the driver, but for $20 I can get an external USR Sportster.  That modem is universally supported.  Hrm...

----------

## TJNII

Well, I downloaded the drivers from Linuxant.com and followed their instalation instructions.  Other than the module stuff there is no special steps needed.  The hsfconfig program loads the modules, but that's a bad solution to day to day loading.  I never figured out the "correct" command to load their modules, to I just figured out a functional module order by trial and error.  I did this on a friends machine so I don't have the order I found at this time.  I suppose you could hack the hsfconfig script; I didn't understand bash scripting well enough to figure it out.

It might be worth it to just buy the $20 Linmodem.  The friend who I installed this for said she had some problems with the forkbomb bug.  I was never able to repeat the problem so I can't go into more detail on that.

----------

